# Difference between Marineland Stands



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has experience (hoping WTAC can chime in here lol) with Marineland stands.

Specifically the difference between a Monterey stand and Ventura stand. What's with the large price difference? Are we talking about Oak vs Pine or Oak vs Particle board. 

Also curious about:
Inside stand Dimensions
Total stand height

I know they're short stands which kind of bugs me though. I'm more concerned about how much room I have for the sump and if I have enough room to remove my skimmer cup.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just thought I would post a response from Marineland:

Dear Consumer
The difference on the Monterey and Ventura is the trim. The Monterey
has a bit more exterior trim.



Customer Service Rep
United Pet Group, Noblesville
800-241-7485 ext 261
fax 317-773-7875


I took the name of the person who responded off...but seriously. How vague is that answer? lol


----------

